# Befehl zum downloaden einer Website



## Guest (29. Jun 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

habe vor ewigen Zeiten mal ein Tool gebastelt, das auf meinen Server schaut und ganz billig die Index.htm runtergeladen hat. Das war ein Standardbefehl und überhaupt nicht aufwendig. So wußte ich immer ob der
Server noch rennt oder nicht.

Leider fällt mir der Befehl nicht mehr ein. Kann mir jemand auf die Sprünge helfen, da ich den Befehl jetzt wieder gut gebrauchen könnte.
Parameter war die URL und zurückbekommen habe ich die HTML-Seite als String oder Stream (weiß ich nicht mehr genau).

Danke und Gruß

Ben  :bahnhof:  :bahnhof:


----------



## bygones (29. Jun 2005)

du kannst per http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/net/URL.html#openStream() einen InputStream oeffnen und den dann in eine Datei leiten....


----------



## Guest (29. Jun 2005)

Recht heftiges Danke. 
Genau das wars ....


----------

